# Olde tyme Dr.'s labcoat



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't remember if it was on this forum or not, but I remember seeing a picture of a very old-style Dr's lab coat... the long frock-kind with the buttons that go diagonally up the shoulder on one side. Or maybe it was on RFR's site, I don't remember. Is there a pattern to make this type of lab coat? I imagine a ready-made one would be pricey.

I was originally planning to do my Grave Guardian again next year but I've become hopelessly addicted to the game _Bioshock_ and I think the Splicer doctors are very disturbing looking and would be an awesome costume. And they have that kind of old style coat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

was this it?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mmm no... tho that is a cool costume... I'm just looking for the labcoat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rev, there is this discussion on the other forum about a Dr Horrible costume that may be what you were looking for:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/70807-dr-horrible-costume-lab-coat.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Amazon.com also sells this version of a mad scientist side button coat that is similar:

Amazon.com: Mad Scientist Teen Costume: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@3138Bz25qIL

Haven't found any vintage patterns yet that use this style of buttoning.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

via Haunted Attraction Magazine










Von Charon Productions' Psycho-Surgical Lab Coat

http://www.voncharon.com/vcp_lab_coat_front_large.htm

Custom made and very pricey, but pretty darn nice.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HouseBloodthorn said:


> via Haunted Attraction Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES! Yes, Pricey... but exactly what I was looking for. Very sweet... if I had money droppin' out the wazoobus I'd just buy one. But... alas...

Now... I have to go and seek the thread-hopping path again... but today at work I followed some links off of a 'weenFo thread concerning a Dr. Horrible coat, and someone posted a link to a page with detailed tips about modifying an existing pattern (a MatrixReloaded/Neo coat) to get that same smock. I gotta try to retrace those links... the end result looked almost identical to that Von Charon smock. I'll post when I find it... hey thanks everybody...

*EDIT/UPDATE:* I found the link: http://community.livejournal.com/drhorribledress/25908.html

It's a Simplicity 5386 pattern, tweaked and slightly redone to get the side-button feature and a little less length/flare at the bottom. Now the hard part... getting someone to sew it for me...


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

You could try contacting your local 4-H extension office for their help. They might know of an advanced sewer with the skills and knowledge to do this project (with hundreds of buttons)  Odds are it will be a teenager who would love the extra cash. It could be a win/win situation for everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How does this look?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How does this look?


Almost right on the buttons, wrong length. I'm looking for the actual full length smock. So far, short of shelling out 250 bones on that kickass Von Charon smock, so far the best bet I've seen is that modified Neo coat pattern. Fortunately October is a few weeks off yet. I just might go completely counter to personality type and get a jump start on this project.









After all, there's 2 sci-fi cons for me between now and Halloween, and if I decide to go with my original plans instead of the Splicer Doc for the haunt, Dr. Horrible is still a hit with the geek set


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I might be able to get you one made to length...they are made here in MI.
Maybe know something by the weekend.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I wear long lab coats at work, and the fabric on voncarrons just isnt right. I like the matrix thread, i want a steam punk viralgenetic researcher look. I would love it if I could make one I can work in


----------

